# FYI...Canvas Repair Shop



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Needed to have stitching redone and a small hole patched on the boat storage cover.

Dropped the cover off at Brian's Canvas Products in the Freeport Center Bldg F7 in Clearfield phone 801-776-0720.

Kinda looks like they do all kinds of Canvas stuffage...so again FYI if you need some Canvas repairs...they do all kinds of stuff from boat covers, trailer skirts, dutch oven bags, tent repair, zipper replacement to trampoline covers and repair...


----------

